# Booking Large Bonnet Creek Units



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 7, 2012)

My understanding is that Wyndham owners with Bonnet Creek as their home resort can book 13 months out, but that owners based at other resorts need to wait until 10 months.  

If one owns at a different resort, and tries to book at exactly the beginning of the 10 month window, how difficult is it to get one of the largest rooms (such as a 3 BR Deluxe or 3/4 Bedroom Presidential) at Bonnet Creek during a popular prime week (such as Presidents day week in Feb. or Easter week in April)?  In other words, do the owners based in Bonnet Creek often book up all the large units for these prime weeks before the 10 month window even rolls around?

If so, I take it the only solution is to own at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your best bet is to call Wyndham and ask them what is still available for presidents week. It will give you an idea if you even have a shot. In the past they have been able to tell me what is available in the ARP period even if I couldn't book it. 

Jason


----------



## slum808 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd call as well and just see whats available within 10 .months. We're inside of 10 months for Thanksgiving and Christmas already


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 7, 2012)

Bonnet Creek has a better chance than any other resort in Wyndham due to the higher number of 3 and 4 BR units.  However they are in very high demand units.   Add a holiday in there and it could be even worse. 

I would have to do some research to even hazard a more accurate guess.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 8, 2012)

I used my ARP to book 10 nights in a 3BR pres for the xmas/newyear holiday. I got the last unit for xmas week. My guess is that a lot of the mega-owners snatch the big units up and try to rent them for holidays. 
-Deb


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 20, 2012)

We will be at WBC april 14-28, 2brdm deluxe.
It will be our first family trip to Florida and we are all extremely excited.
Afterlooking at the floor plans, we are now thinking that a 3bdrm may have been a more appropriate selection, than the 2bdrm. just a better way to keep the kids apart, less fighting!!!

Does anyone have any experience with upgrading their room, at the time of check in? or is this just an unrealistic dream?


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2012)

good luck.

The resort cannot upgrade you except in the rarest of circumstances.   None of those would allow you to upgrade for two weeks straight.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 20, 2012)

am1 said:


> good luck.
> 
> The resort cannot upgrade you except in the rarest of circumstances.   None of those would allow you to upgrade for two weeks straight.



I and/or my guests have received upgrades when their are back to back reservations of different unit sizes, the upgrade was to the bigger room size.  I would assume this would be done based on availabilty.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 20, 2012)

I just did a search at Bonnet Creek for all units, one week starting on November 17, plus or minus one day.  NOTHING.  No units of any size.

Same search for December 22 yields only some 1 and 2BR units and one 3BR Pres unit starting Dec 21.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 20, 2012)

Obviously if they are full, an upgrade is unrealistic.
I have also done the search, and not showing anything available for all of april or may.
however i know more of the 3bdrm delux units have the fireworks view vs the 3bdrm units. so i may be wishful thinking to move from a 2 to a 3bdrm, but we will see based on availability.
only 24 more sleeps


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Mar 20, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Obviously if they are full, an upgrade is unrealistic.
> I have also done the search, and not showing anything available for all of april or may.
> however i know more of the 3bdrm delux units have the fireworks view vs the 3bdrm units. so i may be wishful thinking to move from a 2 to a 3bdrm, but we will see based on availability.
> only 24 more sleeps



What's the difference between a 3 bedroom and a 3 bedroom deluxe?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 20, 2012)

chapjim said:


> I just did a search at Bonnet Creek for all units, one week starting on November 17, plus or minus one day.  NOTHING.  No units of any size.
> 
> Same search for December 22 yields only some 1 and 2BR units and one 3BR Pres unit starting Dec 21.


Thanksgiving goes very quickly at Bonnet thanks to a quirk in the Wyndham point charts for area resorts.  The two "new" resorts are in a lower season than the three "older" resorts, and end up being less expensive point-wise.  Note: this can sometimes happen when Easter falls late as well.

Christmas is probably more representative, but even there we are several weeks into the 10-month window, and more could have been available.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 20, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> What's the difference between a 3 bedroom and a 3 bedroom deluxe?



MY APOLOGIES. we have a 2 bdrm, and hoping to move to a 3.
sausage fingers are my curese on this keyboard.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Mar 20, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> MY APOLOGIES. we have a 2 bdrm, and hoping to move to a 3.
> sausage fingers are my curese on this keyboard.



Ah, OK, no problem. We have a 3 bedroom booked for the first week of November and I just wanted to know if there was a different kind of 3BR..


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 20, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> Ah, OK, no problem. We have a 3 bedroom booked for the first week of November and I just wanted to know if there was a different kind of 3BR..



3BR Deluxe next to 3BR Presidental, i prefer the Deluxe because of the private master suite


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 20, 2012)

well i don't think you can go wrong with either 3bdrm.
From what i can decipher on tripadvisor, dis, and tugg, the 2bdrm units generally have a better view of the fireworks. So i am hoping i can upgrade if at all possible to keep my sanity with the kids who i know will be scrapping. God forbid they'd have to share a room. grr


----------



## disneygirl77 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am curious about this same thing.  I don't necessarily need huge units but I am wondering what is available at Bonnet Creek if I buy into another resort and can only book at the 10 month window.  I would be looking for most likely a summer week.  Maybe the last week of June as a reference. 

Will I be disappointed consistently if I subscribe to the a point is a point theory and want to get bonnet creek for summer?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 21, 2012)

disneygirl77 said:


> ... Will I be disappointed consistently if I subscribe to the a point is a point theory and want to get bonnet creek for summer?



It is my belief that a Wyndham point is not a Wyndham point, please consult the members directory and other threads were this issue is discussed.  I also believe you will be very much disappointed over time if you buy into this theory at Bonnet Creek or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## disneygirl77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes I am going to be doing a lot more research before buying anything! I was kind of jumping the gun at first and putting lows bids in on ebay but I was always outbid anyway.  I was thinking at the time that I could live with a low bid and what the MFs were even if I wasn't completely in love with the home resort.

But... the more reading I do the more I am not sure I subsribe to the point is a point theory either.  So in a way I am relieved I was outbid for now until I can figure it out a bit more.  I own another TS system but this is different and even though I am anxious to make a purchase I should just wait!

I am not sure what threads I should be looking at to determine what my risk is of not being able to reserve desired places at the 10 month mark.  I feel like I don't have a good handle on whether I would be able to get the unit I want when I want.  I don't expect to get what I want all the time and I know that is not realistic with any TS anyway.  But I am trying to figure how often I may or may not get my desired resort when I want it.

My desired trips would probably be Bonnet Creek to supplement my on site Disney trips, a beach resort from time to time, maybe Washington DC area as my kids are getting a little older now and are ready to see more of the country.

Wish I had a crystal ball!!!


----------



## learnalot (Mar 22, 2012)

disneygirl77 said:


> I am curious about this same thing.  I don't necessarily need huge units but I am wondering what is available at Bonnet Creek if I buy into another resort and can only book at the 10 month window.  I would be looking for most likely a summer week.  Maybe the last week of June as a reference.
> 
> Will I be disappointed consistently if I subscribe to the a point is a point theory and want to get bonnet creek for summer?



Summer week at Bonnet Creek should be doable at 10 months, as are probably 95% of reservations.  Exceptions to this are special event weeks like Mardi Gras in NOLA and large units at Bonnet Creek at Thanksgiving and Christmas week.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2012)

> I would be looking for most likely a summer week. Maybe the last week of June as a reference.
> 
> Will I be disappointed consistently if I subscribe to the a point is a point theory and want to get bonnet creek for summer?





> It is my belief that a Wyndham point is not a Wyndham point, please consult the members directory and other threads were this issue is discussed. I also believe you will be very much disappointed over time if you buy into this theory at Bonnet Creek or anywhere else for that matter.


It is true that ARP can matter in some situations, but this seriously over-states the case.  The last full week of June still has 2BR and 3BR availability at Bonnet, I just looked it up the other day.  Here's what is there right now, a mere three months prior to check-in:

06/22/2012	7	1 Bdrm Pres Res Suite	  	 224,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 166,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 166,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 166,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	1 Bedroom Presidential	 	 224,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 224,000	N/A	
06/22/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 224,000	N/A	
06/23/2012	7	1 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 166,000	N/A	
06/23/2012	7	1 Bedroom Presidential	 	 224,000	N/A	
06/23/2012	7	2 Bdrm Pres Res Suite	  	 308,000	N/A	
06/23/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A	
06/23/2012	7	3 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 308,000	N/A	
06/24/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A	
06/24/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 224,000	N/A	
06/24/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	  	 224,000	N/A


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2012)

Heck, there is still even some 2BR availability left for the 4th of July week, but only 2BRs, and only Sat-Sat:

06/30/2012	7	2 Bedroom Deluxe	 	 224,000	N/A


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 22, 2012)

Orlando. July. NO FREAKING WAY!


----------



## disneygirl77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bnoble- thanks for the info! It really helps a lot!


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 22, 2012)

I got a 4 bedroom presidential at the 10 month mark in August.  I kept checking for weeks after just to see what availability would be, and it looks like you could even get a 4 bedroom in the summer at about 8 months if you are lucky.  10 was definitely not a problem for me, though.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 22, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Orlando. July. NO FREAKING WAY!



But we LIKE thunderstorms every day at 2:05 PM.  And, we've never had a sauna.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2012)

Our normal Orlando-area time used to be late February/early March.  But, the school district changed their calendar a couple years back, and now the kids' breaks no longer line up with mine.  Throw in all of our extended family commitments for Thanksgiving and Christmas/New Years, and the only time we have left to vacation together is during the summer most years.  

We do still go to Orlando, but less often than we used to.  We've found that spending more time in the water parks than the theme parks during the summer is the way to go.  Combine that with mid-day breaks out of the heat/thunderstorms, crowds, and it's really pretty nice.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 25, 2012)

lhumes7 said:


> I got a 4 bedroom presidential at the 10 month mark in August.  I kept checking for weeks after just to see what availability would be, and it looks like you could even get a 4 bedroom in the summer at about 8 months if you are lucky.  10 was definitely not a problem for me, though.



What have been people's experiences trying to book 3 & 4 bedroom units in February at the 10 month booking window.  Is there typically anything available at Bonnet Creek during this winter period at 10 months out, or does it all get sucked up at 13 months?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2012)

We're almost into the Standard window for February '13 right now, so it will be easy to check.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 25, 2012)

bnoble said:


> We're almost into the Standard window for February '13 right now, so it will be easy to check.



For whatever it is worth, here is the availability for January 25, 2013.  I would not think there would be a lot of difference betwen late January and February.

JANUARY 
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe   126,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe   126,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    126,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    126,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Presidential   189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 1 Bedroom Presidential     189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe    189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe    189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe     189,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Presidential   231,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 2 Bedroom Presidential    231,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 3 Bedroom Deluxe   231,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 3 Bedroom Deluxe    231,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 3 Bedroom Presidential   289,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 3 Bedroom Presidential    289,000  N/A   
01/25/2013 7 4 Bedroom Presidential   347,000


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Mar 27, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> 3BR Deluxe next to 3BR Presidental, i prefer the Deluxe because of the private master suite



Thanks for that!

So even the "Presidential" only has 2 bathrooms. From what I've been able to figure out, the only way to get more than 2 bathrooms is to get a 4BR, they have 4 bathrooms.


----------

